# Schwinn Jaguar Tricycle



## Tikibar (Mar 21, 2018)

Not mine, unsure what to call this, but it's unique 

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=352311538538


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 22, 2018)

a Frankenstein, most added parts are not Schwinn.


----------

